# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Wolfdell Bookmark

## delgondahntelius

I love the bookmark idea! So I took Wolfdell, the city map I made that won the CC award, and made a bookmark with it. I've been inspired by what I've seen in this thread so expect some more bookmarks in the future!!

----------


## Tiana

I think it would be nice to see one of your maps styled to fit the small space instead of just cropped, yes, what I see here would adapt well. You'll have to do the Lite challenge this month.

----------


## delgondahntelius

What are you doing in the lite challenge?? You are certainly good enough to be in the regular challenge. I only wish I could do the lite challenge, but as you can see, that first award on my little badge list prevents me from doing so, or believe me, I would be there in a heartbeat. But alas, I must run with the big dogs. It only means that my skills will grow quicker.  :Very Happy: 

I plan I doing a few book marks, just haven't decided how or what I want to do yet.  :Smile: 

Del

----------


## DrWho42

a neat and slender bookmark! i appreciate the top-down view of the farms.

----------

